# Princeville news



## Kildahl (Sep 8, 2020)

I called the resort last night and learned that they are planning to reopen on October 1st.  The individual to whom I spoke said that it was going to be a phased in reopening, mentioning that not all of the resorts amenities would not be available upon reopening. 
This is certainly encouraging news for those with reservations commencing on the second or third and thereafter.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 8, 2020)

The Westin Princeville is not and has not been closed - they are under quarantine until Oct.1st, just like the rest of Hawaii.  In reality, the front desk has no idea if the quarantine is going to be lifted Oct.1st, or extended again, but it's the easiest thing to tell owners. If you call any of the front desks in Hawaii, that's what they will say:


> The Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas
> Princeville, Hawaii, USA
> Resort Status: Open only for Owner and Exchange arrivals from Wednesday, March 25, 2020 through Wednesday, September 30, 2020 (subject to change). Limited amenities and services currently in place.



You can check the status of any Marriott or Vistana resort here: https://hub.vacationclub.com/resort-updates/?cid=intrnl-mvc-covid-19-hub-property-updates


----------



## Kildahl (Dec 3, 2020)

DeniseM said:


> The Westin Princeville is not and has not been closed - they are under quarantine until Oct.1st, just like the rest of Hawaii.  In reality, the front desk has no idea if the quarantine is going to be lifted Oct.1st, or extended again, but it's the easiest thing to tell owners. If you call any of the front desks in Hawaii, that's what they will say:
> 
> 
> You can check the status of any Marriott or Vistana resort here: https://hub.vacationclub.com/resort-updates/?cid=intrnl-mvc-covid-19-hub-property-updates


----------



## Kildahl (Dec 3, 2020)

Thank you Denise. I used the link you provided and from all outward appearances, it would appear that Westin Princeville is open for business. If you click on one of the links to government websites, you learn that as of today (December 2)the mandatory 14 day self-quarantine for travelers to Kauai has been reinstated. We called the front desk at the resort to learn if we could quarantine there when we arrived in January and we learned that we could if the resort was open at that time. She went on to say that the resort is now closed for the month of December and that the only people there  are individuals who are presently completing their quarantine time. Those leaving the resort were looking for other accommodations still open on the island. She suggested we call back about December 15 to see if the decision had been made about reopening in January.


----------



## beachlynn (Dec 4, 2020)

That is interesting. I just yesterday cancelled a reservation for my renter who was supposed to arrive tomorrow for a week stay. I find it hard to believe that it would have just been him and some people finishing off their quarantine. Ot did they just make the decision to close based on cancelled reservations.


----------



## controller1 (Dec 5, 2020)

This was posted on the Westin Princeville site yesterday:


----------



## alexadeparis (Dec 5, 2020)

That’s absolutely ridiculous about the one time key. Shame on them. They should cancel all reservations and give back full unrestricted points. No one is going to go to the trouble of going to Hawaii to be trapped in a Room because they can’t get their points back.


----------



## b2bailey (Dec 6, 2020)

beachlynn said:


> That is interesting. I just yesterday cancelled a reservation for my renter who was supposed to arrive tomorrow for a week stay. I find it hard to believe that it would have just been him and some people finishing off their quarantine. Ot did they just make the decision to close based on cancelled reservations.


Having done a 14 day quarantine on Maui -- I am guessing they would not have been allowed to exit the airport without proof of a 14 day reservation. When I arrived Maui, they called timeshare to confirm I had 14 nights there, in same room. And when I arrived, my key only worked for an hour. At that time, there was an approved list of quarantine locations. I'm guessing that the site had to be willing to monitor and enforce terms of quarantine to be on the list.


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 6, 2020)

fun times


----------



## Kildahl (Dec 28, 2020)

Looking at a ten day self-quarantine stint at WPOVR. While I imagine b2's experience in Maui would be similar, I am interested in any quarantine experiences at WPOVR. It is NOT one of the bubble facilities.


----------



## Kildahl (Jan 5, 2021)

Kildahl said:


> Looking at a ten day self-quarantine stint at WPORV. While I imagine b2's experience in Maui would be similar, I am interested in any quarantine experiences at WPORV. It is NOT one of the bubble facilities.





rthib said:


> Trying to understand the new Kauai rules. If I am flying to Oahu or Maui. If I take a test before I arrive (to get out of quarantine there) Then take another test after three days, would that let me travel to Kauai or is it three days on Kauai.


Bump.


----------



## Kildahl (Jan 11, 2021)

Arrived at the resort at about 630 pm. After working through the 8 check stations at the airport for passengers from the mainland, we were anxious to check in, move our baggage and call it a day. 
The check-in process at the resort also was lengthy do the the quarantine forms, confusion about our room preference, the length of our stay and getting our luggage to the room. The staff is not allowed to touch the luggage of those guests quarantining. Security opened the door and monitored the move, to be completed within the allotted one hour. The Grounds looked great and  it was very quiet.
We were in the large side a 2 bdrm facing east in bldg 6. This room and others have been refurbished.
We had ordered food from Kauai Table (Kapaa) in advance and security opened the door for them to put it in our refrigerator at about 5pm. Delicious!
This morning we visited with the manager  by phone about the room situation. Leaned that only building 6 was being utilized at this time and that the other couple quarantining had 4 days left. We also learned that the National  Guard had already checked in on us and the other couple. While we don’t were monitors, we are required to contact the the Safe Hawaii agency each day. Other than a solidarity staff grounds person, we didn’t see anyone today. We guess that there are several other occupied rooms on the north end of the building.
Weather looks great for outdoor activities for those partaking this coming week, rain returning on Sunday through Tuesday.


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Jan 11, 2021)

Kildahl said:


> Arrived at the resort at about 630 pm. After working through the 8 check stations at the airport for passengers from the mainland, we were anxious to check in, move our baggage and call it a day.
> The check-in process at the resort also was lengthy do the the quarantine forms, confusion about our room preference, the length of our stay and getting our luggage to the room. The staff is not allowed to touch the luggage of those guests quarantining. Security opened the door and monitored the move, to be completed within the allotted one hour. The Grounds looked great and  it was very quiet.
> We were in the large side a 2 bdrm facing east in bldg 6. This room and others have been refurbished.
> We had ordered food from Kauai Table (Kapaa) in advance and security opened the door for them to put it in our refrigerator at about 5pm. Delicious!
> ...


You don't say how long your stay is? I hope it's pretty lengthy to warrant what you have gone through and the 10 day quarantine. I don't know if it's just me but from your description above I'm seeing images of Steve McQueen and keep hearing a baseball bouncing off the walls


----------



## Kildahl (Jan 12, 2021)

No great escape for us. Yes, we_ believe_ we will be here long enough to justify the captivity. Time will tell. We have no Steve McQueen or Tom Hank's Wilson but we have the opportunity to communicate with each other in a setting that we haven't experienced since our honeymoon. Thanks for providing us with smiles on Day #3!


----------



## Kildahl (Jan 14, 2021)

Day 5. We have plotted a walking track through the unit. Looks like the weather is about to change to cooler temps and rain well into next week. National Guard came to visit us to confirm we hadn’t gone over the veranda railing.
Just when things seemed really surreal, sales called to schedule a zoom meeting.


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Jan 14, 2021)

No motorcycle jump over the fence yet then? Here's something to keep you going for 5 more days.


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 14, 2021)

Kildahl said:


> Day 5. We have plotted a walking track through the unit. Looks like the weather is about to change to cooler temps and rain well into next week. National Guard came to visit us to confirm we hadn’t gone over the veranda railing.
> Just when things seemed really surreal, sales called to schedule a zoom meeting.



What gifts did they offer?


----------



## Kildahl (Jan 15, 2021)

No $100.00 for dinner at Nanea (closed).   
Offered 15K Bonvoy points.


----------



## Kildahl (Jan 17, 2021)

Day 8. After seven days of sunshine, the forecasted rain arrived with force late this afternoon. 
Just 24 hours ago, we needed sunglasses to watch the 20 ft. plus waves crashing below the property.  Although the forecast is for rain the next 10 days, we are ok with that. It’s what makes Kauai so beautiful and interesting.


----------



## Kildahl (Jan 17, 2021)

PS; We have been watching whale activity off the Westin property.


----------



## zentraveler (Jan 18, 2021)

Kildahl said:


> Day 8. After seven days of sunshine, the forecasted rain arrived with force late this afternoon.
> Just 24 hours ago, we needed sunglasses to watch the 20 ft. plus waves crashing below the property.  Although the forecast is for rain the next 10 days, we are ok with that. It’s what makes Kauai so beautiful and interesting.



Princeville is probably my most favorite spot on the islands and I would happily quarantine there as well, and glad you have such a great attitude. Just landed in Maui yesterday and it is rainy here also, but I wouldn't be anywhere else right now.


----------



## Kildahl (Jan 18, 2021)

Day 9 was devoted to watching the waves roll over the reefs surrounding Anini beach and planning for the end of the quarantine at 5 PM tomorrow.

The only excitement was another unscheduled visit from a member of the Nation Guard.


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Jan 18, 2021)

Kildahl said:


> Day 9 was devoted to watching the waves roll over the reefs surrounding Anini beach and planning for the end of the quarantine at 5 PM tomorrow.
> 
> The only excitement was another unscheduled visit from a member of the Nation Guard.



I thought they were all in DC getting ready for the inauguration? Glad to hear your time is almost up.


----------



## Kildahl (Jan 20, 2021)

We finished our quarantine at 5pm and proceeded without escort to the front desk to get room keys. While exacting in carrying out the rules, the general manager and her assistants were always friendly and supportive of our situation. Several groundskeepers were out picking up fronds and other debris from the high winds the past few days. Saw one other couple on their Building 7 veranda who reported there were only 4 other guests/owners on the property today. Heading to Lihue in the morning to pick up a rental car and some basics at Costco. Thanks for your encouragement these past 10 days!


----------



## zentraveler (Jan 21, 2021)

Glad that you made it in good humor and attitude. Honestly, we are at WKROV now and our unit is so nice that it would still be worth it be here even if the first 10 days were solely in our unit. Happy we don't have to but can see it being workable. Enjoy the rest of your visit!


----------



## Kildahl (Jan 23, 2021)

Took a walk down to the former Princeville Hotel, fka Saint Regis. As you know, the hotel has been closed for over a year as it’s new owners are doing a major make over. We took the public path down to the beach which provided stunning views of the new profile, including an 8th floor swimming pool. The beach was deserted with a few icons of what was one of the most impressive hotel waterfronts in the state. Mother Nature has taken over but it doesn’t detract from the magnificent views of of Bali Hai and Hanalei Bay. On the path back  we struck up a conversation with  one of the general contractor’s foreman who opined that the hotel opens next summer. I tried to attach a picture without success. Any suggestions?


----------



## zentraveler (Jan 23, 2021)

Sorry no pics, but the jury is out. I remain hopeful, and would love to know who the new owners are. (Any intel out there??)

I remember the old Princeville hotel in all of its beauty and I remember being shocked at what the St. Regis (then Starwood?) did to it. The gorgeous open Hawaiian air style lobby had turned into a lobby, and hotel, that would have been completely at home at an upscale in BOSTON.  They stripped most any of Hawaiian sensibility out of it and turned it into not just a mainland hotel, but one that was the epitome of far east coast. It felt heartbreaking. 

Very glad, with reservation, that this change is happening. Will await news!


----------



## controller1 (Jan 23, 2021)

zentraveler said:


> Sorry no pics, but the jury is out. I remain hopeful, and would love to know who the new owners are. (Any intel out there??)
> 
> I remember the old Princeville hotel in all of its beauty and I remember being shocked at what the St. Regis (then Starwood?) did to it. The gorgeous open Hawaiian air style lobby had turned into a lobby, and hotel, that would have been completely at home at an upscale in BOSTON.  They stripped most any of Hawaiian sensibility out of it and turned it into not just a mainland hotel, but one that was the epitome of far east coast. It felt heartbreaking.
> 
> Very glad, with reservation, that this change is happening. Will await news!



Starwood Capital owns the property and is remodeling it to become 1 Hotel Hanalei Bay.  There are currently six 1 Hotel locations with nine more under development.


----------



## Kildahl (Jan 24, 2021)

zentraveler said:


> Sorry no pics, but the jury is out. I remain hopeful, and would love to know who the new owners are. (Any intel out there??)
> 
> I remember the old Princeville hotel in all of its beauty and I remember being shocked at what the St. Regis (then Starwood?) did to it. *The gorgeous open Hawaiian air style lobby *had turned into a lobby, and hotel, that would have been completely at home at an upscale in BOSTON.......



Unfortunately, I never saw that lobby but am trying to imagine it based on some visits to the St. Regis.  I recall a lobby that would met that description (in 1989-90)  in Honolulu- the Moana Surfrider. Had you seen their lobby at about that time?


----------



## zentraveler (Jan 25, 2021)

Kildahl said:


> Unfortunately, I never saw that lobby but am trying to imagine it based on some visits to the St. Regis.  I recall a lobby that would met that description (in 1989-90)  in Honolulu- the Moana Surfrider. Had you seen their lobby at about that time?



No have never seen that one. The St. Regis lobby that I remember was very open air and distinctly Hawaiian. It has been some years and I don't remember the specific details except that it it was very Hawaiian and very open to that drop dead view. The main lobby at Marriott Ko Olina comes to mind. And on an unrelated note, 1 Hotel is seems like a very odd name.


----------



## ragdoll (Jan 25, 2021)

I remember the old lobby from many years staying at the old Princeville Hotel, before St. Regis ruined it. When you walked through the glass doors, you could see the entire ocean view right away. The remodel closed it off and made the entry dark and boring. I really miss the old hotel. It was not exactly Hawaiian decor, but a mix.  Somehow it worked beautifylly.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jan 25, 2021)

ragdoll said:


> I remember the old lobby from many years staying at the old Princeville Hotel, before St. Regis ruined it. When you walked through the glass doors, you could see the entire ocean view right away. The remodel closed it off and made the entry dark and boring. I really miss the old hotel. It was not exactly Hawaiian decor, but a mix.  Somehow it worked beautifylly.


Yes, so many fun memories there!


----------



## zentraveler (Jan 25, 2021)

ragdoll said:


> The remodel closed it off and made the entry dark and boring. I really miss the old hotel. It was not exactly Hawaiian decor, but a mix.  Somehow it worked beautifylly.



What I remember most strikingly, is that the Saint Regis completely closed off one of the most beautiful views on the planet and installed a lot of very stuffy furniture. It was indeed dark and boring, completely missing the point and  downright depressing. Will be happy for a new era there.


----------



## Kildahl (Jan 25, 2021)

FWIW, the “1” hotel  we heard this will most closely resemble is Cabo.


----------



## ragdoll (Jan 25, 2021)

Kildahl said:


> FWIW, the “1” hotel  we heard this will most closely resemble is Cabo.


Really? From their website, it looks like this resort has kitchens in each unit. The decor is quite stylish though. I wonder how they will adapt this concept to Princeville?


----------



## controller1 (Jan 25, 2021)

Kildahl said:


> FWIW, the “1” hotel  we heard this will most closely resemble is Cabo.



That doesn't agree with their website descriptions. The Cabo location is called 1 Homes Preview Cabo and is described as one- to seven-bedroom homes ranging in size from 1,745 to 7,431 square feet. The 1 Hotel Hanalei Bay is described as 252 guest rooms and suites with five food & beverage outlets.


----------



## Kildahl (Jan 26, 2021)

I was unfamiliar with1 Cabo until I heard the comment. Based on what we saw at the site, I don't know where they would put homes. We assumed that he was talking about the look of the exterior of the hotel.


----------



## zentraveler (Feb 2, 2021)

Kildahl said:


> Unfortunately, I never saw that lobby but am trying to imagine it based on some visits to the St. Regis.  I recall a lobby that would met that description (in 1989-90)  in Honolulu- the Moana Surfrider. Had you seen their lobby at about that time?



Have been in that lobby a lot but in the recent 15 years mostly. It is pretty and at least open and airy, but the hotel now is so bustling that it feels a bit like a convention hotel -  only in beautiful Hawaii. The hotel still has a lot of the old charm and when I am in Waikiki I love getting early in the morning before most of tourists are up and have some coffee there and sit out in the rocking chairs. What made the St. Regis so stunning was the open and gorgeous view of the Hanalei Bay.


----------



## Kildahl (Feb 23, 2021)

Despite some significant rain lately, looks like exterior work on the ocean side is progressing. Had a nice look yesterday from Blackpot beach.


----------



## zentraveler (Feb 27, 2021)

Kildahl, were you in building 7? We are checking in next week and I was told today when I called that building 7 in the _*only*_ building open. Called to make a building request, but I guess building 7 it is  !

Sorry just alerted that you were in #6.


----------



## ragdoll (Feb 27, 2021)

zentraveler said:


> Kildahl, were you in building 7? We are checking in next week and I was told today when I called that building 7 in the _*only*_ building open. Called to make a building request, but I guess building 7 it is  !


Are you talking about WPORV or the old St.Regis? (There seems to be a mixed thread here.) If you're talking about building 7 at WPORV, I would like to know more about this and the issue of building 7 being the only one open. We are scheduled for May 15 and are thinking of canceling and banking points because of the hassle of getting to Kauai at this time. Having only one building open would certainly add to the problems.


----------



## zentraveler (Feb 27, 2021)

ragdoll said:


> Are you talking about WPORV or the old St.Regis? (There seems to be a mixed thread here.) If you're talking about building 7 at WPORV, I would like to know more about this and the issue of building 7 being the only one open. We are scheduled for May 15 and are thinking of canceling and banking points because of the hassle of getting to Kauai at this time. Having only one building open would certainly add to the problems.



Yes, thread got mixed with some of us reminiscing about the St. Regis, which WPORV used to run buses to with some reciprocal arrangement for our beach use at the St. Regis.

I was told today by the Westin front desk (when I called to talk about building requests) that the _only_ building being used is #7, which made for a very simple conversation. Post #12 by Kildahl (which I had missed but alwysonvac alerted me to) talks about them being quarantined in building 6 so it is possible that is also being used now for 3 or 10 day quarantines, but not for general reservations.

Although still 2+ months away, Kauai has been quite restrictive and as of couple of days ago had only 183 cases and 1 death. Hard to know what will happen and the Kauai travel website does not give much indication of advanced planning stages or metrics for opening further.


----------



## controller1 (Feb 27, 2021)

ragdoll said:


> Are you talking about WPORV or the old St.Regis? (There seems to be a mixed thread here.) If you're talking about building 7 at WPORV, I would like to know more about this and the issue of building 7 being the only one open. We are scheduled for May 15 and are thinking of canceling and banking points because of the hassle of getting to Kauai at this time. Having only one building open would certainly add to the problems.



It would have to be WPORV as the old St. Regis is still closed undergoing renovation.

EDIT UPDATE: I see @zentraveler posted while I was typing.


----------



## Kildahl (Feb 28, 2021)

zentraveler said:


> Kildahl, were you in building 7? We are checking in next week and I was told today when I called that building 7 in the _*only*_ building open. Called to make a building request, but I guess building 7 it is  !
> 
> Sorry just alerted that you were in #6.


We were in 7 until our departure yesterday. It was the only building  being used for guests during our stay.
Enjoy!


----------



## zentraveler (Feb 28, 2021)

Kildahl said:


> We were in 7 until our departure yesterday. It was the only building  being used for guests during our stay.
> Enjoy!



I understand most everything at the resort is closed but what about Hanalei? Is there much open there e.g. the Tahiti Nui ?? Always a favorite when we visit. Their website reads like it is open and running as usual, but I doubt that is the case.  Also, don't know the name of the shopping area with the great bakery (on the way to the lighthouse) but wonder about that too.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Feb 28, 2021)

fwiw -- Building 7 at WPORV is one of the buildings with the best views.


----------



## Kildahl (Feb 28, 2021)

zentraveler said:


> I understand most everything at the resort is closed but what about Hanalei? Is there much open there e.g. the Tahiti Nui ?? Always a favorite when we visit. Their website reads like it is open and running as usual, but I doubt that is the case.  Also, don't know the name of the shopping area with the great bakery (on the way to the lighthouse) but wonder about that too.


Spend part of our last day in Hanalei. It is very quiet. Tahiti Nui has very limited hours. Most of the establishments and shops do also. On the day we spent at the beach, we encountered three or four couples, not including the young surfer is on the east end.
The Kong Lung shopping center is open but hours are limited.


----------



## zentraveler (Feb 28, 2021)

Kildahl said:


> Spend part of our last day in Hanalei. It is very quiet. Tahiti Nui has very limited hours. Most of the establishments and shops do also. On the day we spent at the beach, we encountered three or four couples, not including the young surfer is on the east end.
> The Kong Lung shopping center is open but hours are limited.



Thanks. Sounds like what all of the islands are doing and I am fine with limited hours; it is just nice that they have hours at all.  And yes, Hong Lung. We like the bakery there; also has great soups.


----------



## Kildahl (Feb 28, 2021)

The “ newer” shopping mall kitty-corner from Kong Lung is open.


----------



## Kildahl (Feb 28, 2021)

BTW, visiting the lighthouse is by appointment only.


----------



## Kildahl (Feb 28, 2021)

Luanne said:


> If you have them.





zentraveler said:


> Thanks. Sounds like what all of the islands are doing and I am fine with limited hours; it is just nice that they have hours at all.  And yes, Hong Lung. We like the bakery there; also has great soups.


Our advise would be to call ahead to make sure the shop in question will be there when you arrive. Posted hours were “ ifish”.


----------



## zentraveler (Feb 28, 2021)

Kildahl said:


> The “ newer” shopping mall kitty-corner from Kong Lung is open.



Good to know (and about the lighthouse) and will check it out. There is also a fish market around that area kitty-corner area. 

The other activity we really love doing, and I was happy to see still operating is Na Aina Kai Gardens. Tuesday and Friday for the ride/walk tours, reservations needed, but same as always. Outdoors and a really beautiful piece of land and history.


----------



## ragdoll (Feb 28, 2021)

Just curious, to those who have been to Kauai lately: did you find the Covid travel requirements onerous? They are very discouraging for us but we really miss going to Kauai but are unsure if we want to go through all of that. Go now or wait?


----------



## Kildahl (Feb 28, 2021)

zentraveler said:


> Good to know (and about the lighthouse) and will check it out. There is also a fish market around that area kitty-corner area.
> 
> The other activity we really love doing, and I was happy to see still operating is Na Aina Kai Gardens. Tuesday and Friday for the ride/walk tours, reservations needed, but same as always. Outdoors and a really beautiful piece of land and history.


Since you enjoy gardens, I am pleased to report that Limahuli Garden is open and looks good. As you may recall, it was devastated  by the rains and flooding in 2018 and closed for quite a while. 
Also pleased to let you know that the Kilauea Fish Market is open with new hours.  We chose the Ahi Burrito with their house sauce- excellent. What surprised us most since our last visit in early 2019 was the upscale Kilauea General Store ( a food market store)which was shrouded and under construction then. It is also in the Kilauea Plantation Center, facing the entrance of the fish market.


----------



## zentraveler (Feb 28, 2021)

Kildahl said:


> Since you enjoy gardens, I am pleased to report that Limahuli Garden is open and looks good. As you may recall, it was devastated  by the rains and flooding in 2018 and closed for quite a while.
> Also pleased to let you know that the Kilauea Fish Market is open with new hours.  We chose the Ahi Burrito with their house sauce- excellent. What surprised us most since our last visit in early 2019 was the upscale Kilauea General Store ( a food market store)which was shrouded and under construction then. It is also in the Kilauea Plantation Center, facing the entrance of the fish market.



It has been a few years for us, but the market I remember is close to the bakery and, astoundingly, had some really hard to find wines the last visit. Thanks for info about the rest and will check out. Sadly, only a week in Princeville.


----------



## zentraveler (Feb 28, 2021)

ragdoll said:


> Just curious, to those who have been to Kauai lately: did you find the Covid travel requirements onerous? They are very discouraging for us but we really miss going to Kauai but are unsure if we want to go through all of that. Go now or wait?



I can only speak to coming from another island since we went to Maui first and then came here long after 72 hours. That was easy and took 5 minutes to get through LIH. I can tell you that the two resorts I know about on Kauai have extremely limited services (i.e. nothing but the gym; no food) but the surrounding areas have shops and restaurants open. 

But you really want to know, I suspect, is what about coming from the mainland and that is more complex and would also be curious about the experience of anyone who has done it recently. Am ready thinking about coming back!


----------



## Kildahl (Feb 28, 2021)

zentraveler said:


> It has been a few years for us, but the market I remember is close to the bakery and, astoundingly, had some really hard to find wines the last visit. Thanks for info about the rest and will check out. Sadly, only a week in Princeville.


The good news is that you will not have to fight anyone for choice lounge chairs at the Na Pali pool between buildings 7and 6 or anywhere else on the property for that matter.  
We were impressed with the comprehensive renovations to building 7. The only thing that had not been replaced  yet in our unit was the dishwasher. We were told that since March of last year, all the buildings have been renovated.
The grounds have never looked better.  I plan to do a resort review for Tug later this week.
While only circumstantial, we saw some evidence that they are beginning the process of re-opening the on-site Market on the main building.
We needed a few special bottles of wine and the Princeville Wine Market  is the best on the northshore. That said, I  will give a shoutout to the  the selection at Foodland. Their wines are located at two different locations in the store,  in the northeast  and northwest corners of the building. The spot we found most interesting was the NW corner, just north of the pharmacy.


----------



## Kildahl (Feb 28, 2021)

zentraveler said:


> I can only speak to coming from another island since we went to Maui first and then came here long after 72 hours. That was easy and took 5 minutes to get through LIH. I can tell you that the two resorts I know about on Kauai have extremely limited services (i.e. nothing but the gym; no food) but the surrounding areas have shops and restaurants open.
> 
> But you really want to know, I suspect, is what about coming from the mainland and that is more complex and would also be curious about the experience of anyone who has done it recently. Am ready thinking about coming back!


 Yes, that is the first consideration. As of Friday it appeared to me that the least complicated ( and least  expensive  in many cases) route was as zentraveler describes above.
 What it will be this coming week in uncertain. The safest source of information is the Hawaii Safe Travels website. They also have an app to keep you up to date.
Another factor is _when_ you were hoping to make your trip
Finally, _how long_ where you planning (hoping)  to stay on Kauai?
Of course, another good source of information  is from posts here on Tug.


----------



## ragdoll (Feb 28, 2021)

Thanks for good information. We’ll keep watching for news and maybe we can do this afterall.


----------



## zentraveler (Mar 1, 2021)

ragdoll said:


> Thanks for good information. We’ll keep watching for news and maybe we can do this afterall.



If you have the time, you could fly to HNL, stay at least 3 days, get retested and then fly to Kauai. Maui or the BI would work too, but at least as of now, the OGG-LIH flights all go through HNL, so the most expedient, and potentially cheapest option would be Oahu first. But keep up with the latest! Hawaii Travel Restrictions for Visitors: COVID-19 (hawaii-guide.com)


----------



## ragdoll (Mar 1, 2021)

Excellent website. Thank you!


----------



## zentraveler (Mar 6, 2021)

Am here now if anyone has questions. Resort is _very_ quiet but the local businesses all seem to be open as normal.


----------



## controller1 (Mar 6, 2021)

Are the Kauai restaurants "open" to non-residents? Early on some restaurants would not seat non-residents for dine-in and would only serve them for take-out.


----------



## zentraveler (Mar 6, 2021)

controller1 said:


> Are the Kauai restaurants "open" to non-residents? Early on some restaurants would not seat non-residents for dine-in and would only serve them for take-out.



They seem to serve to anyone these days. We ate at Dukes twice, Brennecke's near the Marriott Waiohai several times (highly recommended) and I was at the Kilauea Bakery this morning sitting inside since it was _pouring_ rain.


----------



## Kildahl (Mar 7, 2021)

zentraveler said:


> Am here now if anyone has questions. Resort is _very_ quiet but the local businesses all seem to be open as normal.


We were impressed with the new colors, painting, carpeting and furnishings. What’s your reaction?


----------



## zentraveler (Mar 7, 2021)

It is quite nice. Of the 4 resorts we have been in since mid-January (WKORV, MOC, MAW) WPV has been the most compact (i.e. smallest) of the units  but we love the view we have and it feels like we are  the only people at the resort. (There are a few more cars, but very few people here.) We always love Westins, although their linen system for the beds is fussy and makes me a little nuts, but hard to complain about that.

Hanalei seems quite open, although the Tahiti Nui is only open Thurs-Sun. The Dolphin fish store is amazing.


----------



## Kildahl (Mar 8, 2021)

zentraveler said:


> It is quite nice. Of the 4 resorts we have been in since mid-January (WKORV, MOC, MAW) WPV has been the most compact (i.e. smallest) of the units  but we love the view we have and it feels like we are  the only people at the resort. (There are a few more cars, but very few people here.) We always love Westins, although their linen system for the beds is fussy and makes me a little nuts, but hard to complain about that.
> 
> Hanalei seems quite open, although the Tahiti Nui is only open Thurs-Sun. The Dolphin fish store is amazing.
> 
> View attachment 33163


Nice to see that blue sky!
Guessing: room 7312?


----------



## zentraveler (Mar 8, 2021)

Kildahl said:


> Nice to see that blue sky!
> Guessing: room 7312?



Yes! -7312 (sorry I posted it in a couple of other threads but forgot the room here). Was this your too? And sky not so blue today although the weekend was lovely. I think we are in for a week of rain for our last week of our two months.

And for future travelers, there is road work from 3/8-6/2 and from M-F 8:30- 3 pm on the road to Princeville just north of Kilauea which narrows the road to one lane for a stretch. Caused a decent delay on Friday afternoon, but was short today on a Monday. Weekends are fine.


----------



## Kildahl (Mar 9, 2021)

zentraveler said:


> Yes! -7312 (sorry I posted it in a couple of other threads but forgot the room here). Was this your too? And sky not so blue today although the weekend was lovely. I think we are in for a week of rain for our last week of our two months....


 No, just an experienced guess. We spent our quarantine in’06.


----------



## zentraveler (Mar 9, 2021)

Kildahl said:


> No, just an experienced guess. We spent our quarantine in’06.



You must be experienced! Right on the nose. 

Ah, I thought you stayed there after quarantine as well. You might well  have enjoyed our weather since you needed to be in your room anyway. Got here 3 days ago and had a nice Saturday weather-wise, but it has POURED rain for the last 3 days, and likely to do so for the remainder of our time here. But the downpours are beautiful in their own way as long as one is dry and not disappointed.


----------



## Kildahl (Mar 18, 2021)

We left exactly two weeks before you arrived. Too bad our stays didn't overlap.


----------



## zentraveler (Mar 19, 2021)

Kildahl said:


> We left exactly two weeks before you arrived. Too bad our stays didn't overlap.



Maybe next time! Would have been fun, and vaccinated now (6 hours after plane touched down at SFO ).


----------



## Kildahl (Jul 3, 2021)

We will be back at the resort next week. Expecting some post COVID shock as things as on the island reopen. It was difficult to get parking  and entrance at Ke’e. The trail to Anini has to be drier than it was in January!
Nanea will be open for takeout so we can use our expiring, non negotiable  resort credit.  There was nothing to spend it on in January.
Was delighted to learn that the Tahiti Nui Luau is operating again and made a reservation.
 Any recent updates will be appreciated.


----------



## Kildahl (Jul 10, 2021)

Kildahl said:


> We will be back at the resort next week. Expecting some post COVID shock as things as on the island reopen. It was difficult to get parking  and entrance at Ke’e. The trail to Anini has to be drier than it was in January!
> Nanea will be open for takeout so we can use our expiring, non negotiable  resort credit.  There was nothing to spend it on in January.
> Was delighted to learn that the Tahiti Nui Luau is operating again and made a reservation.
> Any recent updates will be appreciated.


Arrived yesterday afternoon n and immediately noticed a number of changes. The security tent is gone and we noticed that the bellmen were new.  The front desk staff of 3 is new. Masks remain required in the main building. Check in went smoothly for us and the guests around use. They requested and copied our vaccine cards. The resort is  fully occupied. That means there are 894 more guests at the resort now then when we left on February 24th.We understand the surge in reservations started at the beginning  of June .  We parked in the ramp and ate in. The Market looked  adequately stocked and Nanea is available for take out only between 11-7.
Chair saving is occurring at the infinity pool area. Noticed that  several staff members moved in about 10-12 lounge Chairs today. Hope that helps. We are using the quiet pool area along  Building 3 for now.
Several staff have warned us about  the  traffic issues between Princeville and Hanalei, due to continuing repair of the landslide. Traffic is caravaned  in the morning, early afternoon and early evening according to enforced schedules. Scheduling your way back to Princeville is as important as Getting to your destination beyond Hanalei. We may need to re consider our 630 am appointment at Ke’e beach. we understand that some Hanalei restaurants are having a difficult time getting all the food they want because delivery trucks don’t want to wait out the caravans.
The resort continues to look great. Just as we adjusted to the solitude earlier, we are remembering our busy resort people skills.


----------



## ragdoll (Jul 11, 2021)

Thanks, Kildahl. Great to know WPORV is humming again. . . mostly. We had to cancel our past two trips there because of Covid but are looking forward to our rez in October.


----------

